# How come so many people have Gopherus tortoises?



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 31, 2011)

How come so many Forum members are posting about desert, Texas, and gopher tortoises? Do they all have permits to own these endangered animals?


----------



## jeffbens0n (May 31, 2011)

I believe many of these are rescues and no permits are required if not crossing state lines. Someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 31, 2011)

I am not entirely sure, but in my area there are people who have had desert tortoises for 40 or 50 years or more (probably before there were endangered species laws) and they have hatchlings. They can't be turned out into the wild because of risk of disease to the native population, and I think (someone correct me if I am wrong) but as long as they aren't sold they are legal to have.


----------



## Neal (May 31, 2011)

A lot of people on the forum live in the mainland USA, and those tortoises are native to certain areas here. In Arizona there is a lot of effort to rehome desert tortoises as some rescues here have hundreds piled up. There is usually a big news story every couple of months about "adopt a tortoise day". So, being readily available makes them popular.


----------



## Tom (May 31, 2011)

They are very popular here in SoCal. They are a great species with a great personality. It is illegal to touch or disturb wild ones, and its illegal to breed them or incubate eggs that are deposited in your own back yard. Many people ignore what the law says and do what they feel is right. You must have a permit for them, but the permit is free and very easy to get from any chapter of the CTTC. I'm speaking only about the CDT. I don't know what the laws concerning TTs or FL gophers are.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 31, 2011)

Hi Gaddy:

Here in the U.S. there are laws against taking the Gopherus tortoises from the wild. The laws have been in place since the '50's, however, they aren't strictly enforced. Because the deserts cover such large areas, its quite impossible to enforce any laws about picking up a tortoise. All we can hope for is by educating the public, they will eventually understand and quit picking them up. Speaking for California, most of our desert tortoises came from rescues or clubs. They have been turned in as "found" or "can't keep anymore", etc. If we adopt a desert tortoise from a rescue or club, we are supposed to apply to our gov't agency for a permit to keep the tortoise. It is understood that the tortoise belongs to the state, but we have a permit to care for it. I get in around 20-25 desert tortoises each year and I adopt them out with the permit applications. Most come with a story similar to: My grandfather was driving through the desert and picked this tortoise up so he wouldn't get run over. Its been in the family for over 50 years. and so on.


----------



## dmmj (May 31, 2011)

The stat of california owns all desert tortoises, You sort of taking a long term loan from the state, and our chapter adopts out desert tortoises with permits so all of our ( including mine) are permitted, some people don't want to get permits because they feel the state will one day come and take their tortoise back (trust me will never happen, unless you are purposely abusing it, which to date I don't know of anyone who had theirs taken away), I saw if you have a california desert tortoise go to your local club chapter, bring your tortoise so they can ID it as a desert tortoise, you won't believe how many so called "desert tortoises" bropught into our club that aren't desert tortoises I even once a long time ago saw someone claim a red ear slider as a desert tortoise, and get a permit it is free and it helps the state total how many desert tortoises there are, I have heard that there are more in captivity than there are in th wild.


----------



## dustytrailzz (May 31, 2011)

I just talked to the state game and fish department and got an 'email' permit for my tort that I have had for 3 years. The process was pretty simple, and with all the homes getting foreclosed on, the tortoise rescues are overflowing with them.

In Arizona the tortoises belong to the state, you are only getting a permit to be their guardian. You agree on the adoption form to not sell, give away or trade them.


----------



## ascott (May 31, 2011)

Three of the Ca Desert Tortoise that we host were abandoned by someone who "picked" them up somewhere and "just can not keep them anymore"....and the last and youngest one we have was turned over to me after removed from people it was permitted to....I know I know that is not the norm if they are permitted...well if conditions are horrible and the safety of the tortoise is at risk and they are stealing them from the Mojave then it in my opinion is justified...this little guy is so awesome, but the sad part is to watch him he acts entirely different in so many ways than the ones that have been captive and I believe in my observations he was ripped from the wild, and uncortunately for him he was then housed and exposed to other captive tortoise so he could not be released...so sad...if you are blessed with hosting one of them...stop once in awhile and just watch them...imagine how truly awesome they are...to survive in one of the harshest environments and to thrive....you know I was thinking that there were not that many threads about these guys? I love all tortoises so even though not that many CDT threads I love seeing all of the other ones way cool...the CDT is being killed off at a rapid rate...out here in the desert is where all of the solid panel companies get free land to build all of their plants...the locations they pick are always right in the few choice CDT environments...and they always lose...I would like to think there are still more in the wild...but that is so close to changing it is a sad day....


----------



## Shelly (May 31, 2011)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> How come so many Forum members are posting about desert, Texas, and gopher tortoises?



Because they are the best pet, ever.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 31, 2011)

Well, I hope that people will leave wild turtles, tortoises, and any other wild animal they find in nature alone, and go for existing captive animals or captive born and bred (CBB) individuals instead.


----------



## ascott (May 31, 2011)

Shelly....that smiling tortoise embedded in your replies is absolutely fantastic...I find myself smiling back everytime LOL...silly I know but simply can not will not stop :}


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 1, 2011)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Well, I hope that people will leave wild turtles, tortoises, and any other wild animal they find in nature alone, and go for existing captive animals or captive born and bred (CBB) individuals instead.



You're preaching to the choir, Gaddy. All of us here on the forum feel as you do. Trouble is, the folks who take tortoises from the wild usually know nothing about them (and aren't on the forum), and are ignorant of the laws or sensitivity of the species.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 1, 2011)

emysemys said:


> You're preaching to the choir, Gaddy. All of us here on the forum feel as you do. Trouble is, the folks who take tortoises from the wild usually know nothing about them (and aren't on the forum), and are ignorant of the laws or sensitivity of the species.



Yes, I suppose so. Well, hopefully those who don't feel this way will read threads like this one and become persuaded.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 1, 2011)

The shelters will adopt to the public provided they have a F&G Permit...which we also provide (the application).


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 2, 2011)

Is it legal for someone in another state to "adopt" a California, Arizona or Nevada-born "orphan" desert tortoise? If so, how would I proceed?

I once had a room-mate who had a nice one, and I really liked it.


----------



## ascott (Jun 2, 2011)

You need to live in the state of each....and they are awesome


----------



## Skyler Nell (Jun 2, 2011)

I just got the permits for both of my CA Desert tortoises. It actually says on the website, you may wait until they are older to apply for permits in the event the hatchling shall not make it. It was extremely easy to obtain! Just went to the orange CTTC meeting and filled out a paper 

And Desert tortoises are truly incredible!!
I love the personalities mine both have, both different from the other.


----------



## ascott (Jun 2, 2011)

I love your Tortoises names and they absolutely do have their individual gracious personality...love em


----------



## Skyler Nell (Jun 2, 2011)

ascott said:


> I love your Tortoises names and they absolutely do have their individual gracious personality...love em



Thank you! Ascott? Is that your name? Where abouts are you located? Do you receive many rescues??


----------



## ascott (Jun 2, 2011)

my name is Angela.....I live in Apple Valley Ca...three of my guys were turned over to me...my actual first guy Haus...I rescued him from along side the road where I use to work...I was patrolling (I use to work at a wildlife/camping park) and was a distan e away and notice a car pulled in a weird spot and they then jumped back in their car o.ce they noticed me rolling up...so when I got to where they were I stopped the truck and got out and walked around...luckily I notice him moving....as I checked him out I noticed his horn was broken clear away from his shell but still attached to his neck...so picked him on up...he finished my shift in the truck with me....and my second guy..Ghamara was turned over to me by fish and game after they had to remove him from a whacka do that was stealing wilds from around the desert....the other two...Hunphry aka our old man and Herman use to stay with a true.d of mine who turned them over to me as he moved from cali. I am not a "rescue" by that words meaning...but I just love em and these guys just were in need of me....and now I fi.d I need them too.... . Where about do you live?


----------



## dmmj (Jun 2, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Is it legal for someone in another state to "adopt" a California, Arizona or Nevada-born "orphan" desert tortoise? If so, how would I proceed?
> 
> I once had a room-mate who had a nice one, and I really liked it.


It is illegal to transport a desert tortoise across state lines.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Jun 3, 2011)

ascott said:


> my name is Angela.....I live in Apple Valley Ca...three of my guys were turned over to me...my actual first guy Haus...I rescued him from along side the road where I use to work...I was patrolling (I use to work at a wildlife/camping park) and was a distan e away and notice a car pulled in a weird spot and they then jumped back in their car o.ce they noticed me rolling up...so when I got to where they were I stopped the truck and got out and walked around...luckily I notice him moving....as I checked him out I noticed his horn was broken clear away from his shell but still attached to his neck...so picked him on up...he finished my shift in the truck with me....and my second guy..Ghamara was turned over to me by fish and game after they had to remove him from a whacka do that was stealing wilds from around the desert....the other two...Hunphry aka our old man and Herman use to stay with a true.d of mine who turned them over to me as he moved from cali. I am not a "rescue" by that words meaning...but I just love em and these guys just were in need of me....and now I fi.d I need them too.... . Where about do you live?



How awesome!! Well it's nice to meet you Angela  I'm from Anaheim, California. That's a pretty sweet story you have to go along with your pets!


----------



## ascott (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice to meet you too and look forward to watching your little guys grow


----------



## bioteach (Jun 6, 2011)

My Desert Tortoise Timi was adopted as a rescued hatchling. The desert wash where she came from was surrounded by residential areas and she had already been mauled twice by wandering domestic house cats. She was not expected to survive; but she's one tough little tortoise! Now that she is eight she has a nice natural enclosure, lots of good natural desert food to eat, clean water, and two humans who love her, enjoy hand feeding her, and have provided for her future. 

A lot of adopted Desert Tortoises call someone's backyard "home".


----------



## harryhopes1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey nice pets.I really wished I could also have at least one of them as pet.But I am little afraid of keeping them as pets.


----------



## ranjits (Jun 12, 2011)

*IGS*

Hello,
Desde la empresa, ya estamos brindando soluciones de IGS MÃ³vil Geolocalizada para Iphone y Android.Mediante la creaciÃ³n de capas de datos geoposicionados, podemos mostrar cientos de puntos de InterÃ©s que se encuentren a nuestro alrededor, hacer juegos de bÃºsqueda del tesoro, y visitas guiadas para lugares abiertos. http://igs.com.ar


----------

